# Plan for 2x4 a Nice Stand



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

For those of you who like using 2x4 builds. Here a plan that could be modified easily for an aquarium stand.

http://chiefsshop.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/chiefsshop-deckbench.pdf

Pocket hole jigs are under $40. Allow for $20 for screws or PM me and I may able to sell you some likely at 50% retail.

Go the lumber yard and ask for Douglas Fir #2 and better. Places like PoCo Building Supplies may even cut them to length for you.
Or do something I dreaded, sort through the piles at HomeDepot and make a mess for the next customer


----------

